# Green Bean Recipe



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

I've had lots of green beans to pick. I like green beans well enough, but it's easy for me to get bored with them. I did pickle some this year using the @sfw1960 recipe. Those were great. Anyway, I imagine a lot of people find themselves running out of ways to keep green beans interesting. I came across this recipe, and really liked it.

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/creamy-horseradish-and-green-bean-salad-8855846

I like horseradish, so that was what got me to try it. Plus, I have plenty of basil in the garden as well, which I think it an important component, so don't leave it out. It's important to serve cold. Also, I have sauteed some shrimp in olive oil or butter with a little salt and pepper, then mixed them into to cool with the green beans. The sauce is a great flavor on the shrimp.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Toasted almond slivers (I use a skillet) can perk them up.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Waif said:


> Toasted almond slivers (I use a skillet) can perk them up.


I've done that a couple times, it's pretty good. My wife really likes that one. I've also done bacon, bacon and thick slices of mushrooms, that's pretty good too. This recipe was a nice change because it was cold and we had always been sauteing them.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

My favorite green bean recipe is one I got from an old Justin Wilson cookbook from the 60's.

Use a big iron pot that has a lid to fry chopped up bacon in olive oil, then add white wine, garlic, cayenne pepper and green beans. Cover and simmer till done.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

One I have been doing a lot lately is green bean bundles
Par boil fresh green beans.
Cook bacon in oven @ 400 until starting to brown but still pliable.
Make a glaze of with,
2T butter
2T brown sugar
1/4t salt
1/4t granulated garlic
2T thick balsamic vinegar, I use a honey & fig balsamic but the thickness is the key.
Coat parboiled beans in glaze
Wrap with bacon and toothpick in place
Cook @ 400 till done Drizzle remaining glaze if you like


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

A staple at our house. It can be made with canned or home cooked green beans.

1 can green beans or cooked home grown green beans
1 can garbanzo beans
1 can red kidney beans
1 can navy or northern white beans
1 bunch green onions
Extra virgin olive oil
Red wine vinegar or freshly squeezed lemon juice
Salt
Pepper
Dried oregano

Rinse all canned beans and put all ingredients into a large mixing bowl. Season to taste with olive oil, vinegar, salt, pepper and oregano. 

Chunks of home grown tomato on the side is an added plus!


----------



## eyepod (Dec 31, 2010)

On the grill with diced salt pork and onions, drizzled with a bit of balsamic vinegar.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

ALL of that sounds Delicious !
I'm a sucker for the old stir fry style garlic, soy sauce, cracked red, green onion, peanut oil type batches most Asian buffet type places serve too.
Great thread...


----------



## georgeb (Sep 17, 2008)

Farmers market measurements. 1 box new potatoes sliced in half, 1 box green beans, 1 box yellow beans, 8 Oz Apple smoked bacon chopped fine, 1 large candy sweet onion cut in half then sliced thin. Place all in vacuum bag with 1/2 stick unsalted butter cut into slices, 1 table spoon coarse ground black pepper, 1 teaspoon Kosher salt, 1/2 teaspoon granulated garlic seal and vac-pack. Sous Vide for 1 hour and 15 minutes at 195°F and enjoy.

I think 1 box is a quart, but not sure


----------



## baycountyhunter (Apr 15, 2014)

If you have any dogs steam some and toss them into their food, they will not complain.


----------

